# wie helm an deuter race rucksack befestigen?



## TOM4 (3. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Nachdem es momentan sooo heiss ist und ich maximal eine wechsel trikot + werkzeug + trinkblase im rucksack habe, wollte ich meinen vaude tracer gegen meinen deuter race (hat doch eine kleiner auflagefläche am rücken) tauschen. Nur bin ichs vom tracer gewohnt, bei langen uphills den helm am rucksack zu verstauen.

Beim deuter ist aber überhaupt keine möglichkeit! Daher meine frage, hat wer einen tip/idee/praxislösung, wie ich am besten einen helm befestigen kann??

Da sind so gar keine bänder oder ähnliches dran!

Danke tom


----------



## chris4711 (3. August 2013)

Der Race Exp Air hat eine Helmhalterung. Der normale Race meines Wissens nicht.
Die Helmhalterung von Deuter sieht ja aus wie so eine Art Mini Gepäcknetz. So was kann man ja mit kleinen Spanngurten oder mit so Art Bund-Gummis (die Breiten wie in so manchem Kleidungsstück) nachahmen.
Einfach hinten einmal rum um den Rucksack aber ich weiß nicht, ob es ggf. stört weil Dein Deuter ja hinten kein Netz sondern normale Auflageflächen hat, oder?!...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (3. August 2013)

Das deuter helmnetz kenn ich, aber ich glaub nicht dass ich das befestigen kann?

Und ja, ich hab kein netz am rücken - sondern nur diese "würste".


----------



## palmilein (4. August 2013)

Sollte klappen mit dem Helmnetz von Deuter. Dafür sind ja extra die Schlauf links/rechts oben/unten, also 4 insgesamt, angebracht.

Kann man sogar wunderbar auf der Produktbeschreibung bei Deuter auf der Website sehen.


----------



## TOM4 (4. August 2013)

Dein bild zeigt aber den race x und ich hab nur den race und auch schon etwas älter - ich glaube ca. 4 jahre (oder älter) alt.

Danke trotzdem für deine antowrt


----------



## Jocki (4. August 2013)

Man kann es sich auch schwer machen. Entweder Helm mit Kinnriemen am Lenker festmachen. Oder durch die aufhängeschlaufe am Rucksack durchziehen.


----------



## palmilein (4. August 2013)

Es ist wurscht, ob es der Race X ist oder der Race, die Riemen zur Halterung des Netzes sind bei beiden vorhanden. Schau doch einfach auf deinen Rucksack, dann solltest du sie entdecken. 
Siehe das Bild vom aktuellen Race
http://www.outdoortrends.de/out/pic...ack-turquoise-anthracite-de.32113.3423_z1.jpg


----------



## TOM4 (5. August 2013)

Leider! Auf meinem sind keine riemen! ist wahrscheinlich zu alt


----------



## TOM4 (5. August 2013)

Jocki schrieb:


> Man kann es sich auch schwer machen. Entweder Helm mit Kinnriemen am Lenker festmachen. Oder durch die aufhängeschlaufe am Rucksack durchziehen.



Und du glaubst nicht, dass ich es so machen würde! Doch leider gefällt mir diese variante nicht! Deshalb mach ch es mir schwer


----------



## urmel511 (5. August 2013)

palmilein schrieb:


> Es ist wurscht, ob es der Race X ist oder der Race, die Riemen zur Halterung des Netzes sind bei beiden vorhanden. [/url]



Beim Modell 2009 nicht
http://www.bergzeit.de/deuter-race-x-radrucksack.html

Ich würde mir da an den Außentaschen jeweils oben und unten Schlaufen anbringen, dann sollte man auch diese optionale Helmhalterung von Deuter nutzen können. 
Nachteil: der Helm ist dann halt nicht mittig auf dem Rucksack, sondern im unteren Teil.


----------



## HB76 (10. August 2013)

Warum setzt man den Helm ab beim berghochfahren? 

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TOM4 (10. August 2013)

Ich geb ihn bei langen anstiegen runter - einfach weils angenehmer/kühler ist!

Bei kurzen anstiegen oder welligem gelände, bleibt der helm am kopf!


----------



## Deleted 283425 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand die Helmhalterung am Race in Gebrauch?

Hab nämlich folgende Bewertung gelesen:
_Hätte mir das Helmnetz für den Deuter Race gekauft - habe es aber zurückgeschickt da es für diesen kleinen Rucksack meiner Meinung nach nicht passt. Das Netz hält ohne Inhalt nicht an den Befestigungsschlaufen und ist mit den langen Bändern eher für einen Skihelm. _


----------



## Deleted 283425 (17. Oktober 2014)

Kanns mir jetzt selbst beantworten - Deuter Race mit Deuter Helmet Holder

Das Netz würde auch ohne Inhalt halten, ist aber nur eingehakt, nicht geklipst oder sonst irgendwie fest verbunden, die Bänder sind tatsächlich sehr lang. Notfalls halt in den Helm reinschmeißen wenn manns nicht mehr braucht. 

XC Helm hält super, so schauts mit FF aus:



 



Baut halt extrem weit nach hinten auf.


----------

